
Ask HN: What's your favorite Node.js interview question? - llboston
I&#x27;ve been a full time PHP developer for years, but node is my goto language for side projects. My new year resolution is to find a node job. I am putting together a cheatsheet of Node.js interview questions at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cheaki.com&#x2F;nodejs&#x2F;nodejs-interview-questions and wanna get some inputs from the HN and wanna get more questions. What&#x27;s your favorite Node.js interview question (ask or being asked)? Thx!
======
dvdhnt
It's important for Node.js developers to understand the Event Loop and Worker
Pool.

Anything from the official guides is useful to understand:
[https://nodejs.org/en/docs/guides/dont-block-the-event-
loop/](https://nodejs.org/en/docs/guides/dont-block-the-event-loop/)

